# Chaining techniques



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

One common beginner problem is to go for one attack, and only one and keep fighting for it untill it fails or they are reversed.

Like a Boxer trying only to land power punches, this doesn't often work...

Submissions, like punches, often work best in sequence, with the first attempt not neccessarily aimed at getting that submission, but rather leading into another one, and maybe even another after that before the goal is reached.

I'm sure everyone knows that a triangle turns into an arm bar nicely, but how about some others?

Arm bar defence - Triangle (slip the leg through there arms and let them sit up right into it)

Failed keylock into arm triangle - They are fighting it down, yank it up pop your shoulder under and sink in.  Also leads into a nice arm bar 

Got the back and they are slipping off to the side, hook the arm and go for a arm bar (leg under them has to get a opening to slip out and over

Arm bar defence - Calf compression (triangle your legs around their arm keeping your forearm wedged in there tight

Failed knee bar into a figure four toe hold

on the back with hooks working for a choke, dismount to the side hooking there foot with your leg, grab the foot and pull into a calf compression

Well, you get the idea...

Any favorite chains combinations?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 4, 2005)

From the guard, I'll work scarf holds until my uki gives me an arm.  Then I'll work the arm bar, until the uki backs away.  Then, I'll give an opening to slip the guard, while keeping control of one arm.  If the uki takes it and turns his body side ways, I'll slip into sankakyu and its good night time...


----------

